# Invested in some cleaning equipment



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I get alot of calls for drain cleaning, I usually refer them out but have decided to fill in the gaps and do it myself. Plus I thought I got a good deal on the equipment.

I got a ridgid k6200, a rdigid k-380, extra drum and cable for the 6200, bits, toilet augers, a drill auger and a bunch of other stuff. it all seems in great shape the 380 seems hardly used. Got it all for 1200.00

I have never used any of that equipment before. The guy I bought it from gave me a quick run through and said to call him if I run into problems. He said its pretty easy and I should pick up on it real quick.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

907plumber said:


> I get alot of calls for drain cleaning, I usually refer them out but have decided to fill in the gaps and do it myself. Plus I thought I got a good deal on the equipment.
> 
> I got a ridgid k6200, a rdigid k-380, extra drum and cable for the 6200, bits, toilet augers, a drill auger and a bunch of other stuff. it all seems in great shape the 380 seems hardly used. Got it all for 1200.00
> 
> I have never used any of that equipment before. The guy I bought it from gave me a quick run through and said to call him if I run into problems. *He said its pretty easy and I should pick up on it real quick.*


Not a bad deal...
I'd consider the equipment to be a little on the light side but you may face different conditions than I do...

It's easy to say it is easy, but there is a bit of a learning curve and I'd say you have about a year before you can really say you are good at it... :yes:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

907plumber said:


> I get alot of calls for drain cleaning, I usually refer them out but have decided to fill in the gaps and do it myself. Plus I thought I got a good deal on the equipment.
> 
> I got a ridgid k6200, a rdigid k-380, extra drum and cable for the 6200, bits, toilet augers, a drill auger and a bunch of other stuff. it all seems in great shape the 380 seems hardly used. Got it all for 1200.00
> 
> I have never used any of that equipment before. The guy I bought it from gave me a quick run through and said to call him if I run into problems. He said its pretty easy and I should pick up on it real quick.


If you are in business, you should never refer any work out. At least, that's what me thinks. As long as it is within reason, and it comes under our license and insurance, I will figure out a way to do any job. That's my way of thinking right now. When I get some of my bills paid down, I might feel differently.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

robwilliams said:


> If you are in business, you should never refer any work out. At least, that's what me thinks. As long as it is within reason, and it comes under our license and insurance, I will figure out a way to do any job. That's my way of thinking right now. When I get some of my bills paid down, I might feel differently.


True! Thats how I feel _now, _up here the recession has been slow to hit. Seems like there is always a delay for things to hit Alaska. Well now its here and I aint turning nothing away.

Here is what Ill be dealling with Redwood. ABS/cast pipe, mostly ABS. There should be no roots I encounter as far as I know and the guy I bought the stuff from said he never did. I doubt I will see pipes bigger than 4 inch. IF I do I will refer those out.

So do you guys think an average guy can teach himself how to do this stuff?


----------



## Mr Sewer (Oct 3, 2011)

If u like giveing work out i hope u in cali il give u my #


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

907plumber said:


> True! Thats how I feel now, up here the recession has been slow to hit. Seems like there is always a delay for things to hit Alaska. Well now its here and I aint turning nothing away.
> 
> Here is what Ill be dealling with Redwood. ABS/cast pipe, mostly ABS. There should be no roots I encounter as far as I know and the guy I bought the stuff from said he never did. I doubt I will see pipes bigger than 4 inch. IF I do I will refer those out.
> 
> So do you guys think an average guy can teach himself how to do this stuff?


My advice try it out in your own home / shop then atleast you have had an hour of hands on, before getting to a customer and not really knowing what to do. As a bonus your lines get cleaned


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been plugging to my program coordinator for the plumbing course that I teach, to help me develop a "drain cleaning project"...

I have ne'er used a power snake of any capacity during my entire career, but i believe it is something that should be introduced to ALL apprenti!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

907plumber said:


> True! Thats how I feel _now, _up here the recession has been slow to hit. Seems like there is always a delay for things to hit Alaska. Well now its here and I aint turning nothing away.
> 
> Here is what Ill be dealling with Redwood. ABS/cast pipe, mostly ABS. There should be no roots I encounter as far as I know and the guy I bought the stuff from said he never did. I doubt I will see pipes bigger than 4 inch. IF I do I will refer those out.
> 
> So do you guys think an average guy can teach himself how to do this stuff?


Your equipment should be fine then...

There is a definite learning curve and you'll have a tough time on some jobs...

Come here afterwards and we'll be glad to discuss what happened and give you tips. Just bring us a good description of what was happening and we can probably get you dialed in.

I'ts probably not a bad idea to collect some phone numbers of guys to call and talk to while on the job if you are facing problems...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I go both ways. I have drums and reels. Would that make me bi-sectional or **** sectional?:laughing:


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

good luck. I'm pretty green myself. but i've learned a lot in the last 5 months. Mostly the hard way


----------



## JDPLUMB (Nov 5, 2008)

Drain cleaning is not as easily learned as you might think. You can easily trash a lot of your equipment if you get into some old cast iron. It can be real tough to retrieve a broken cable. Ground rough installation experience is a great start. You can imagine what you cannot see. After awhile you can almost feel the fittings through the cable. Don't assume anything. When I got started I offered to ride along at no charge with a guy who had been snaking drains for thirty years. Rode with him for six weekends and learned a sh*!_load.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

All good advice guys. So what about jetters? I just started reading about them tonight. Are these gentler to use on pipes in novice hands. They sound like they work great, they look easy to use, and they weigh less than a mechanical cleaner. Should I maybe invest in one of those?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

907plumber said:


> All good advice guys. So what about jetters? I just started reading about them tonight. Are these gentler to use on pipes in novice hands. They sound like they work great, they look easy to use, and they weigh less than a mechanical cleaner. Should I maybe invest in one of those?


 Don't do it until you've made enough on drain cleaning to cover those costs and eared profit. Jetters are not magical on bad cast iron, at least in my experience.
I agree to practice on your own lines. Take everything slow to get the feel. If you have power feeders, practice without the feed on first, then engage the feed to learn the difference. 

When working at outside cleanouts, have water running. When water stops pouring out, you've at least poked a hole in the stoppage. 
For floor sinks, drains, and shower stalls I like 3/8" cable without a bit installed. If there is trouble, you're less likely to break something off in the 
pipe. 
For mainlines, make sure to use the proper size cutting blade. Try to get a flexible leader for tight bends.


----------

